
Florida DJs May Face Felony for April Fools' Water Joke - vezycash
http://www.thewire.com/entertainment/2013/04/florida-djs-april-fools-water-joke/63798/
======
NetTechM
Apparently these DJ's listeners do not practice Google-fu at a proficient
level.

